# Just Thought of a Great Idea for the Refit!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

You know those places that you take any object (like baby shoes) and they will "bronze" it for you. Well take the Refit there and have all the pieces, except the windows, bronzed. Then build it. It will weigh a ton but you could sell it on eBay for a fortune.

LOL!

James


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

I think it'd probably melt


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

I thinking you could bronze it ... and hang it from the rear view mirror.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

JamesDFarrow said:


> You know those places that you take any object (like baby shoes) and they will "bronze" it for you. Well take the Refit there and have all the pieces, except the windows, bronzed. Then build it. It will weigh a ton but you could sell it on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> for a fortune.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> James




But wouldn't that mess up alot of the connection points, making assembly difficult? 

I suppose if you semi-assembled it first, it might work....


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

LOL! I was just joking you know. Yes, it would mess up the fit. Would also cost more than you could sell it for too.

Although on the 1/1000th kit you could assemble it first, then bronze it, then....

LOL!

James


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

All in favor of bronzing the smart-a$$, raise your hand! :thumbsup:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Hey, that wasn't me. That was my evil identical (although I am much better looking) twin brother James. Yes we both have the same name. Long story.
Anyway, just ignore him. I changed my password but he somehow figured it out and is posting in my name. Well his name too but. Anyway, just ignore him.

James (the good looking twin)


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't worry, my friend!! We can tell the difference between the two of you ... 

His name is spelled J-A-M-E-S ...

Your's, on the other hand, is spelled J-A-M-E-S .
...
...
...
...
...
:freak:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Get her chromed and she would make on hell of a hood ornament!!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Get her chromed and she would make on hell of a hood ornament!!


It would look great, but someone would swipe it within a week.

James


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Get her chromed and she would make on hell of a hood ornament!!


I could see me welding that sucker to the hood of my Karmman Ghia! :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll just hang mine from the rear view mirror.


----------



## SeoulWind (Feb 25, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> I could see me welding that sucker to the hood of my Karmman Ghia! :thumbsup:


Karmman Ghia, cool! Wouldn't the kit be a lot bigger than the car, though? :tongue: 

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

beeblebrox said:


> All in favor of bronzing the smart-a$$, raise your hand! :thumbsup:


:wave:

:lol:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

...so, you think RC will do a chrome version like they did with the J2???


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hood ornament? Are you kidding? At 65mph, the lift from the primary hull alone would raise the front off the road!


 

Larry


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lol Larry , that's the whole idea . 
ya could porcelien coat it turn it into a toilet . then ya could go where no man has gone before . 
hb


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

beck said:


> lol Larry , that's the whole idea .
> ya could porcelien coat it turn it into a toilet . then ya could go where no man has gone before .
> hb


Goodnight, folks! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

beck said:


> lol Larry , that's the whole idea .
> ya could porcelien coat it turn it into a toilet . then ya could go where no man has gone before .
> hb


I thought that was the womens' room....:freak: 

Larry


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

fjimi said:


> I thinking you could bronze it ... and hang it from the rear view mirror.


I already do that with one of my J/L Enterprises ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

Here's a thought. How about having the whole thing Chromed with that "Gold" colored plating after it has been completely Built. You could maybe tape over the windows I expect. But that just might work really well.

...Carl....


.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

*An idea for the refit*

Just a thougt, How about building a "drydock" like in TMP?......Just a thought.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Howz 'bout: 24K gold pure enamel, bronze, platnum, titanium, silver and mother of pearl aztek shavings?- then hand dusted with graphite/carbon ash?
Multiple clear coats and wet sanded - mini rubies and other stones for clears and a badazz hand carved mahogany stand. I'm thinkin $50K..or as an award for Thomas!

I'll start tomorrow...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

How about building a V'Ger diorama to scale with the Refit?
We all have a large backyard we're not using, right?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

beck said:


> ya could porcelien coat it turn it into a toilet . then ya could go where no man has gone before .
> hb


I'm laughing so hard I can hardly type!

Hey beck, the engines could double as grab rails for the handicapped! (I know, no class at all...) :freak: don't hit me...


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

*Spacedock*

I was going to say that my best friend and I had been discussing that very idea the other day (building a Spacedock)...then I looked at who posted.. so nevermind! Time to get the PVC pipe!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm glad you guys got a sense of humor lol . i recall posting once ( can't remember the forum or BB ) that the 1701 looked like a toilet with handlebars and got a few nasty responses lol. 
honestly , i do love the Ol' Girl and even though i'm mostly a figure kit nerd i will probably get one sooner or later .
hb


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I think I'm gonna start on that big mushroom shaped Space Dock/station from Search for Spock. :tongue: 

couldn't be what maybe 8-10 feet across?
40- 60 feet tall come on .. who doesn't have room for that?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think you started on a big mushroom but it wasn't the one in Star Trek... :jest:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

beck said:


> i recall posting once ( can't remember the forum or BB ) that the 1701 looked like a toilet with handlebars...


Yeah, but those are strictly for the "disabled" stalls in the public rest rooms.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I once compared someone's TOS era Reliant to "a dog dish with turkey basters" but I have since developed a small degree of tact. (I keep more friends that way) :thumbsup:


----------

